# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Du lịch ấn độ các lễ hội lớn tại ấn độ

## ductho7760

Lễ hội Ấn Độ diễn ra quanh năm, nhiều như những thắng cảnh của đất nước này và sôi nổi như chính người dân nơi đây. Các buổi lễ thần, thánh, người sáng lập ra đạo hồi, lễ vào mùa,… xuất hiện hàng ngày ở khắp nơi trên cả nước. Tham gia vào những lễ hội nhiều màu sắc này, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sức sống của người dân Ấn xưa và nay.

1. Lễ hội Navatari

Navatari là lễ hội Hindu dài nhất, diễn ra trong chín tối liên tiếp. Chín ngày đầu tiên, lễ hội ca tụng vị thần Durga và ngày thứ mười thì tế lễ ngợi ca anh hùng Lord Rama của thiên sử thi Ramayana. Thiên sử thi là phần quan trọng và thiết yếu trong đạo Hindu.

Bạn hãy đến Gujarat, Palakkad, Tamil Nadu hay Bengal để cùng tham gia vào những nghi lễ Navatari thú vị nhất. Buổi đêm ở Gujarat, rất đông du khách đến xem các điệu nhảy thể hiện̉ lòng tôn kính vị anh hùng Lord Rama. Còn ở Palakkad, bạn sẽ chiêm ngưỡng một đàn voi được trang điểm rất ấn tượng.

Lễ hội là một sự kiện xã hội đặc sắc, tổ chức khắp nơi trên cả nước vào cuối tháng 9 hoặc đầu tháng 10 hàng năm với những vở kịch, điệu nhảy và các buổi trình diễn văn hóa.

2. Lễ hội Diwali

Lễ hội Diwali diễn ra 5 ngày để chào đón một năm mới trong đạo Hindu và cũng thể hiện sức mạnh của chính nghĩa, đặc biệt là chiến thắng của anh hùng Lord Rama và nàng Sita-vợ anh trước những kẻ xấu. Lễ hội này diễn ra vào khoảng giữa tháng 10 hoặc tháng 11.

Sự kiện chính được tổ chức vào ngày thứ ba của lễ hội. Những chiếc đèn bằng đất sét Diyas được thắp sáng thể hiện sự chiến thắng của chính nghĩa. Ánh sáng rực rỡ của nó lan rộng mang đến cho lễ hội một tên gọi khác - “lễ hội của những chiếc đèn”. Ngày thứ 4 là ngày của  năm mới và cũng được coi là ngày đẹp nhất để bắt đầu những công việc mới.

Để tận hưởng nghi lễ Diwali một cách chân thực, bạn hãy đến “thành phố hồng” (pink city) của Jaipur. Thành phố này hàng năm đều đăng cai tổ chức cuộc thi khu chợ chiếu sáng nhất.

 3. Lễ hội Ganesh Chaturthi

Lễ hội Ganesh Chaturthi là một trong những lễ hội rất quan trọng của người Hindu (theo Ấn Độ giáo) ở Mumbai - người Ấn Độ kỷ niệm ngày sinh của thần Ganesha đầu voi - biểu tượng của tài trí, hạnh phúc và thành công. Những người mộ đạo làm tượng hình đất sét hay kim loại với hình dáng, kích thước phong phu để thờ trong nhà hay cửa hàng suốt 10 ngày. Ngày thứ 10, các tín đồ này rước tượng thần trên đường phố và ra sông. 

Ganesh Chaturthi được tổ chức vào tháng 8 hoặc tháng 9 với nhiều chương trình thú vị như những điệu nhảy truyền thống, biểu diễn ca nhạc và ngâm thơ.

 4. Lễ hội Holi

Có lẽ đây là lễ hội sống động nhất trong các lễ hội của đạo Hindu, ở phía Bắc Ấn Độ. Nó đánh dấu thời khắc cuối cùng của mùa đông và chào đón một mùa xuân mới. Lễ hội này tượng trưng cho niềm vui và sự hồi sinh. Lễ hội Holi hàng năm rơi vào ngày hôm sau của rằm tháng 3, nhưng các hoạt động kỉ niệm thường bắt đầu vào buổi tối hôm trước. Người dân quây quần xung quanh đống lửa, đốt cành, lá khô thể hiện sự đi qua của mùa đông.

Trong khi Diwali là lễ hội đèn thì Holi là lễ hội sắc màu. Mùa xuân bắt đầu với màu sắc, mọi người mặc những bộ quần áo săc sỡ và ném bột màu vào nhau. Đây là cảnh đẹp duy nhất thể hiện một tâm hồn nhẹ nhàng và tràn đầy hi vọng của những người tham gia.

Ở Anandpur Sahib, Sikhs còn có một lễ hội đặc biệt diễn ra vào ngày hôm sau của lễ hội Holi với các màn võ thuật cổ xưa và đánh trận giả thể hiện tinh thần thượng võ của thị trấn này. Nó được gọi là Hola Mohalla

Buổi lễ Holi cũng diễn ra tại Braj Bhommi, Rang Gulal, Barsana và Nandgaon.

 5. Hội chợ lạc đà Pushkar


Trong khi tôn giáo và tâm linh là nền tảng của những lễ hội lớn ở Ấn thì̀ một vài lễ hội khác lại mang tính văn hóa như lễ hội lạc đà Pushkar (bang Rajasthan), nơi có đến 50,000 con lạc đà được đưa đến.

Lễ hội này bắt nguồn từ hội chợ kinh doanh bởi những thương nhân địa phương buôn bán lạc đà và gia súc thường quy tụ tại đây trong suốt ngày lễ Kartik Purnima. Ngày nay, hội chợ lạc đà là điểm cuốn hút khách du lịch chính và có nhiều hoạt động thú vị hơn ngày lễ Kartik Purnima.

Trong 5 ngày, lạc đà được trang điểm để tham gia vào cuộc thi “sắc đẹp”, chạy đua và mua bán. Các nhà ảo thuật, ca sĩ, vũ công, diễn viên nhào lộn và nhà thôi miên rắn cũng đến góp vui. 

Hội chợ lạc đà Pushkar kéo dài 5 ngày trong tháng 11. Nhưng các hoạt động lễ hội thường bắt đầu từ mấy ngày trước đó nên bạn hãy bớt chút thời gian đến đây sớm để được thưởng thức tất cả̉ điều thú vi nơi đây.

----------

